# no turn signal noise



## njdawg (Jul 1, 2003)

I have a 2003 Altima and tonight for some reason I noticed there being no turn signal "tick" I associated with using the turn signals. I had the radio off and nobody was in the car with me so I really noticed the silence.The lights indicate properly outside the car and the indicators inside the car on the dash flash right but I hear no tick. 

I know this sounds like I am tripping but to be honest I rarely take notice to this kind of thing. Has anybody else has this? I mean I think I should hear the usual tick, am I totally out of whack? Does the car usually not make any noise?

Whoa is me!


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

No, you are not tripping. Two G35 Drivers on G35Driver.com had this same problem. It was fixed under warranty. I'll bet you a coke that they are the same part number on the infiniti's as the nissans.

Do a search over there and you should find it. If the dealer gives any ish, go over to a new altima, turn its blinker on and go: "See, this works when new!"

Sean


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I have had the same problem. It is very intermittent. I have heard of other Altima owners having it fixed by replacing a small part in the steering column. Others say it is in the fuse area.


----------



## 03_Altima_SE (Aug 27, 2003)

Happened to mine about 3 times in the 6months ive had it. I dont see it as anything serious.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Happened to me. I liked it, wish it would stay broke.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *Happened to me. I liked it, wish it would stay broke. *


Now that you wished it stayed broke, your AC broke...way to go, Dave...way to go!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Sad. And you still wish you had my car!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Mine is barely audible with the stereo and air on, when the stereo and air turned off it is not much better. I was told this is normal???

Damn, the air conditioner is on in the summer and the heater will be on in the winter. Maybe it is my OLD ears?

Hardcore where are YOU!


----------



## unleaded (Oct 16, 2002)

it's happened twice in 2 years that i've owned it. both times it lasted about a day or two. it makes no sound, then all of a sudden makes an awful buzzing sound and they start clicking again. weird stuff.


----------



## njdawg (Jul 1, 2003)

Unleaded, speak of the devil about that buzzing. The silent turn signal gave way to this horrible buzzing noise which sounds almost like a fax machine or modem noise some days when I take the key out of the ignition. So noe I have intermittent silent turn signals and then that lovely buzzing noise in my brand new (had it since June, the same month it rolled off the production line).

So now it is back to the neighborhood dealership in a few weeks (earliest appointment) to fix this problem (which they claim they never heard of before). Previous visits since I picked up the car on June 29, you may ask? 
----The precatalytic recall which I brought it back in for months ago (I finally received the official note from the company last week)
and .....the complete replacement of my radiator which nobody saw any problem with when I brought it in. Miraculously I was the only one who noticed: the puddle of coolant dripping down the engine fan onto the bottom of the engine area, the smell of burning coolant and the dried on coolant crystals along the side of the engine fan and the top of the reserve tank.

Suddenly, the decision I made between the Altima and a Camry is making me feel some serious buyers remorse.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I took in my Altima for that recall on the exhaust thing, and the dealership kept the car for five damned days, and didn't fix it. Said their computer is down that they have to use to do the recall. Sounds like a load of shit to me. Nourse Nissan is bad.


----------



## xphobe (Aug 17, 2003)

Your blinkers don't make noise and you're _complaining_ about it? No sound is a _lot_ classier than that damn tick tick tick. I wish mine was silent.

Xphobe


----------

